# Tape tech 3" angle head problem. Help!



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We have been using tape tech tools for a year now and have been really enjoying them. However, we are experiencing a great amount of frustration
with the 3" angle head. It seems to wipe the corner fine after the corner-roller, leaving a film of mud over the tape. 
The frustration comes when the edge of the tape shows through with no compound covering it. When we go over the corner the second time with the corner box and angle head, the edge of the tape still shows. As you can imagine, you cannot sand the corner at all with-out the tape edge showing, then we have mark the area and touch it up by hand. 
We have tried about everything. Different compounds, different amounts of water added to compound, different amounts of pressure applied, new blades in the angle head, different people using the tools, adding soap, different thickness of compound in the bazooka.
Any suggestions you can offer will be of great help. Currently we wipe the corner with the angle head after the corner-roller and the hand finish when dry.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Put a square in the corner and take a picture and post it. Without seeing it, I don't know how we can help.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Does it happen on every angle? Some times the boarders stand the sheets up and then your angle has a beveled edge in it. Some times the framing isn't square and the angle is not true. We ended up just buying a new angle head when we couldn't get ours running true. Still have to send the old one back to Columbia to get an estimate on repairing it. Maybe tape tech has a repair depot?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

Ive never been really happy with the way corners turn out with tools, seems like if you get 85% of them your doing ok. Thats why i use the hand tool now you can leave as much mud on the angle as you want.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like your blades are worn out. Get a rebuild kit for it and rebuild it. Will take you a long time the first time but you will then you will "know your tool" and then problem solving becomes easy. If any questions shoot me a pm.

Nate


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Drywall1 said:


> Sounds like your blades are worn out. Get a rebuild kit for it and rebuild it. Will take you a long time the first time but you will then you will "know your tool" and then problem solving becomes easy. If any questions shoot me a pm.
> 
> Nate


Drywall 1 is right-VERY slight adjustments in your blade will make a huge difference. It seems to me that your head is fairly new anyway. I don't think a rebuild is necessary yet. (unless your taping 50,000 a week with it- I could be wrong)


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I use a mudrunner when taping the corners because I don't get enough mud from the bazooka to glaze the corner without the problem you are describing. If you have a banjo, try running a corner or two with it wide open and see if that solves the problem, if you don't have a banjo after you roll the corner with your roller, run a lambs wool roller up and down it (just like you were hand tapeing and using it to prefill the corner, in other words job the roller in the mud before you run the corner).This will tell you if the problem is in the angle head or if you are just not getting enough mud from the bazooka.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree that 85% of the corners look good. Maybe that is the best it gets.
I do know that if the corner is opened up to much, the tool does a terrible job.
has anybody tried the adjustable 3" angle head from tapetech?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I use it every day-though I only flip the wings up for very "open" angles


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Another problem could be your corner roller.Are the rollers worn?They may need to be replaced.
I tape with a 2 1/2" Columbia that leaves a good coat of mud over the tape,touch up any deep nail holes on the first coat,3"head on second coat,then a 3 1/2"head on the third coat. I run the 12"box first,let dry, then run the angles.No need to wipe down or "cross off" behind the 12".Angles turn out perfect!


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Who makes a 3 1/2" angle head? I'm willing to try it. I have thought about getting the 2" tapetech head and then following with the 3" when dry.
We already tried new roller wheels.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Muddauber said:


> Another problem could be your corner roller.Are the rollers worn?They may need to be replaced.
> I tape with a 2 1/2" Columbia that leaves a good coat of mud over the tape,touch up any deep nail holes on the first coat,3"head on second coat,then a 3 1/2"head on the third coat. I run the 12"box first,let dry, then run the angles.No need to wipe down or "cross off" behind the 12".Angles turn out perfect!


WOW-I can't imagine 3 coats on an angle unless it's my own home. I glaze with the 3," and angle box with the 2 1/2. I would love to add the extra coat-but they don't pay for it or appreciate it. Not knocking you-I'm sure your work is pristine-I can't afford to with what they are paying me now.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

dryrocker27 said:


> Who makes a 3 1/2" angle head? I'm willing to try it. I have thought about getting the 2" tapetech head and then following with the 3" when dry.
> We already tried new roller wheels.


 

Columbia makes a 3 1/2, I use one and am really pleased with the quailty.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> WOW-I can't imagine 3 coats on an angle unless it's my own home. I glaze with the 3," and angle box with the 2 1/2. I would love to add the extra coat-but they don't pay for it or appreciate it. Not knocking you-I'm sure your work is pristine-I can't afford to with what they are paying me now.


Being self employed and doing my own finishing I can afford the extra time.If I were subbing for another drywall co.(NO WAY!)
Mine is a Columbia.Well worth the investment.


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

Robert did you call Tap Tech for support


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Aaron111 Yes , i called tape tech and they told me to loosen the set screws that holds the blades and raise the blades as high as possible. then retighten the screws. 
I raised the blades until the screw was going under the blades and was pushing the blades out of the slot. I currently have the blades as high in the slot as they can be and still be held by the set screw.
I checked on the columbia 3.5 angle head. 
I may take one of the springs out of the tapetech angle head and see if that will help.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Try thinning the mud a little more on tape coat and a little thicker on second coat. We use the easy roll 3 inch on first and 3 &1/2 by North Star on second. Gets rid of the tape edge. I had that problem when the recession got so bad on the board.


----------

